# The Irvine Golf Club



## virtuocity (Sep 19, 2016)

Treated myself to an early morning round here.  Considering I'm only 25 mins away, it's mad that I haven't played it before.

Booked under the James Braid scheme for Â£25.

Arrived in the car park, and left my car, only for a man dressed in a club suit and tie to approach me with intent from the pro shop.  I was thinking, "have I parked in the Captain's space?".  He calls me by name, we shake hands and he states, "welcome to The Irvine Golf club".  What a welcome. 

The gentleman was a past captain who took time to show me round the facilities and thank me for coming, ensuring that everything was OK before I set out.  

This inland links course was in really nice condition from fairway to green, but a little rough on the tee boxes.  Plenty of run on the fairways saw me hit some decent drives, but it definitely wasn't a _driver, wedge, putt, putt_ type links course.  The fairways were narrow, especially on the front 9, so it wasn't a case of pulling driver at every opportunity.  Rough was low, but gorse ever-present.  A real thinkers' course.  For example:




A very short par 4, playing around 250 yards off the yellow tees, which is representative of some very characterful holes.  5 iron short of a monster bunker, flick with a gap wedge to a raised, but blind green and sunk the putt for birdie (my 2nd of 3 today).  A perfect course for those who are accurate off the tee.  

This course has won awards for being one of the best for under Â£100 a round.  I can definitely see why.

Haste me back.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 19, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Treated myself to an early morning round here.  Considering I'm only 25 mins away, it's mad that I haven't played it before.

Booked under the James Braid scheme for Â£25.

Arrived in the car park, and left my car, only for a man dressed in a club suit and tie to approach me with intent from the pro shop.  I was thinking, "have I parked in the Captain's space?".  He calls me by name, we shake hands and he states, "welcome to The Irvine Golf club".  What a welcome. 

The gentleman was a past captain who took time to show me round the facilities and thank me for coming, ensuring that everything was OK before I set out.  

This inland links course was in really nice condition from fairway to green, but a little rough on the tee boxes.  Plenty of run on the fairways saw me hit some decent drives, but it definitely wasn't a _driver, wedge, putt, putt_ type links course.  The fairways were narrow, especially on the front 9, so it wasn't a case of pulling driver at every opportunity.  Rough was low, but gorse ever-present.  A real thinkers' course.  For example:

View attachment 20810


A very short par 4, playing around 250 yards off the yellow tees, which is representative of some very characterful holes.  5 iron short of a monster bunker, flick with a gap wedge to a raised, but blind green and sunk the putt for birdie (my 2nd of 3 today).  A perfect course for those who are accurate off the tee.  

This course has won awards for being one of the best for under Â£100 a round.  I can definitely see why.

Haste me back.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, really sorry i couldn't make it today, it sounds like it might have suited my game. So maybe the next time :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 19, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			inland links course
		
Click to expand...

Love the inland links courses  

Cracking course and one I need to play again. Glad you got a game :thup:


----------



## Bobirdie (Sep 20, 2016)

Played it once before. It was part of our mcmillam cancer 4 rounds in one day.
We arrived around an hour earlier for our tee time and they  couldn't do anymore for us to get us out on the course asap. The members were excellent aswell. Letting us play through etc. Very enjoyable experience


----------



## azazel (Sep 27, 2016)

Played earlier this summer and thoroughly enjoyed it. Felt that it was the type of course that could suit a lot of different types of golfers as length definitely isn't key. Was in great condition too and not expensive for the quality.

I think we also met the same gent as the OP when we arrived, he couldn't have done more for us and gave us the guided tour too.

Will definitely be back, probably with a bigger group than just the two of us who played this year.


----------



## bigslice (Sep 28, 2016)

Glad u enjoyed it, its not long but if u dont hit a straight tee shot on most holes ure scrambling for a par. August the purple heather is in bloom, defo lost ball. I love it as no two holes are the same. Every hole has its quirkyness


----------

